# look what i got today



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought ide put some pictures up of the darts i got today from spanner off here,i know what you lot are like for pictures, well bit like me really :whistling2: fantastic healthy frogs if anyones looking for some 
first terribilis yellow








second terribilis mint








and lastly my favourite r.fantastica sitting in a bromiliad








ive also added one of spanners photos so you can see him properly i hope you dont mind David :no1:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I love terribilis, but my god that fantastica is stunning!! Never seen them before, they're now on my want list!!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

even though the terribilis look amazing now they still have got a lot of growing to do before theyll look there best, but the fants are stunning but i do like my thumbs :mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

richie.b said:


> even though the terribilis look amazing now they still have got a lot of growing to do before theyll look there best, but the fants are stunning but i do like my thumbs :mf_dribble:


You have excellent taste in frogs, Rich! Thumbs are my favourite darts :2thumb:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice Rich, just what i'm looking for :bash: :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

good for you bro,they both really ought to live here,viv looks ruddy cool as well sir.... stoked you got da froshe back so soon...all iv'e done is read:blush:...chuffed for ya ...Stu


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

very nice mate P Terribilis look brill defo on my wants list.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Lovely frogs from a top keeper.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

gorgeous :mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Very nice mate, good to see you back on the game, sorry, back IN the game P.s, cleared some inbox space for you pal


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope my Terribillis colour up that nicely! How old are your yellows out of interest?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

wow great frogs


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Richie! Iam glad that you are happy with them, I am sure you will do them justice, All that you need now is a good camera  I just happen to have one with a macro lens for sale


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

detail3r said:


> I hope my Terribillis colour up that nicely! How old are your yellows out of interest?


Thanks guys theyre settled in nicely and eating like little piggies as you would expect. :2thumb:

the terribilis yellow are 15 weeks old, theyll all turn bright yellow when older


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Richie! Iam glad that you are happy with them, I am sure you will do them justice, All that you need now is a good camera :smile: I just happen to have one with a macro lens for sale :smile: :smile:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

spanner said:


> Hi Richie! Iam glad that you are happy with them, I am sure you will do them justice, All that you need now is a good camera :smile: I just happen to have one with a macro lens for sale :smile: :smile:


Bloody hell you have loooooads of darts! You're gonna need to post some pics up of them all, I'm afraid!


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

If Richie does not mind ! I would post some on this thread ?

David


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

spanner said:


> If Richie does not mind ! I would post some on this thread ?
> 
> David


you carry on buddy we all love good frog pictures :2thumb:


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

All photo's are copyright and are of my own Frogs ! Some Photos Were taken by my Friend Mr Chris Mattison and some by myself

First My Female Histrionicus White Foot 














Next Histrionicus Redhead











Next R Fantastica Nominat











Next R Benedicta carrying Tadpoles












Next One of the tadpoles just Morphing out










Next R Fantastica Tadpoles ( Three are ones Richie has )












Next Female Parent of the ones Richie has










Next Ph Terribilis Yellow










Next R Reticulata 












Next Den Tinc Citonella



















Next


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

spanner said:


> All photo's are copyright and are of my own Frogs ! Some Photos Were taken by my Friend Mr Chris Mattison and some by myself
> 
> First My Female Histrionicus White Foot
> 
> ...


Your frogs are awesome, wish I could have this many.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

That 2nd one is absolutely stunning!:flrt:


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Next Den Tinc Azureus












Next Den Auratus 










Next Oophaga Pumilio San Christobal















Next


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Absolutely amazing photos, I LOVE the one of the R Benedicta carrying the tadpoles!! The Fantastica are still my favourites :flrt: Stunning collection!


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

I may still have a few ! if you are looking to acquire some :lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

:gasp: Histrionicus and benedicta :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Put me on the list for those please David old buddy old pal, ill start saving now :whistling2:

Are all the san cristobal that colour, where did the red go :gasp:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

spanner said:


> I may still have a few ! if you are looking to acquire some :lol2:


Buy them manda theyre stunning and out on show all the time which is quite unusual for the ranitomeya family, but i wouldnt buy the histrionicus or benedicta they wouldnt suit you at all :whistling2:


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

richie.b said:


> :gasp: Histrionicus and benedicta :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Put me on the list for those please David old buddy old pal, ill start saving now :whistling2:
> 
> Are all the san cristobal that colour, where did the red go :gasp:


Yeah ! they are all that colour ! :mf_dribble: Should have my money back dont you think! :whistling2: What do you think i should Do ?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

spanner said:


> Yeah ! they are all that colour ! :mf_dribble: Should have my money back dont you think! :whistling2: What do you think i should Do ?


money back theyre a one off, ive never bred any more that colour :lol2:
i might be interested :whistling2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

spanner said:


> I may still have a few ! if you are looking to acquire some :lol2:


I don't think I'd be able to afford them  Maybe in a few years time!



richie.b said:


> Buy them manda theyre stunning and out on show all the time which is quite unusual for the ranitomeya family, but i wouldnt buy the histrionicus or benedicta they wouldnt suit you at all :whistling2:


:lol2: Feel free to buy them, as long as you breed them and then have them for sale so we can all buy babies from you too! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow what a collection and fantastic photos. I really need to get my arse in gear.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

spanner said:


> I may still have a few ! if you are looking to acquire some :lol2:


How about a part swap for two adult vietmanese mossy frogs...:whistling2:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

How may do you still have ? i maybe interested in 4 and 4 terra's in a couple of weeks, just had a tank crack grrrrrr


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

I really dont know how many left as I kept putting them into different vivs to grow on! I will have a sort out tomorrow and post a reply.!: victory:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ta very much..


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

andie said:


> How may do you still have ? i maybe interested in 4 and 4 terra's in a couple of weeks, just had a tank crack grrrrrr


Thats not a problem Andie buy some new vivs off me when you come to pick them up we can drive up to spanners buy your frogs and oh ok then some for me also, sorted perfect day when do you want to go :mf_dribble:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol, great planning. I'm thinking meet you at michael woods services, grab a bunch of that luverly moss from ya and then drive up to where,,,nottingham :gasp: via some pubs. Or bring a helmet and we'll go up on the Harley,,perhaps not, to cold.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

andie said:


> Lol, great planning. I'm thinking meet you at michael woods services, grab a bunch of that luverly moss from ya and then drive up to where,,,nottingham :gasp: via some pubs. Or bring a helmet and we'll go up on the Harley,,perhaps not, to cold.



ok thats good when do you want to go, not on the harley to cold for me never mind the frogs. nottingham should be a breeze for you being a driver and all, me i hate driving thats why i had tarantulerbarn pick mine up for me.
And a bag of moss not a problem should be getting a load of fresh stuff any day now :2thumb:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Only joking 'bout the bike, but lets wait n see what dave has first. Looking like the weekend after next perhaps.

Sorry gone way off topic here


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok Andie im ok for next saturday cant do sunday, bloody families. ill speak to spanner see what hes got and we will go from there

and its my thread so we'll go off topic if we want :2thumb:


----------

